# Fragen - Vektoren - Prinzip



## kakapopo (23. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe adobe illustrator und wollte mal kurz das grundprinzip der vektoren wissen. Ich erstelle schon länger Logos in Photoshop 7 und muss jetzt die logos in vektoren umwandeln. Ich wollte mal wissen wie das überhaupt abläuft. Ich habe es mal so versucht:

Ich habe über    File - Platzieren das, in Photoshop gemachte, JPG-BIld eingefügt und versucht das mit dem pentool nachzuzeichen. Aber das ist natürlich sehr schief, besonders in den kurven. Ist das der richtige weg, oder macht man das anders? Und wie bekomme ich die kurven "gradliniger"?

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. April 2005)

Also Vektoren sind mathematisch gesehen nur durch 2 Punkte beschrieben, d.H. alles was dazwischen passiert wird mathematisch errechnet.
Dein Problem ist das du an den Scheitelpunkten mal die Ankerpunkte rausziehen mußt das kannst du wenn du wärend dem setzen eines Scheitelpunktes einfach mal die maus mit gedrückter Maustaste bewegst.
Ansonsten gibts natürlich noch diesen Weg    .
Viele Grüße


----------



## kakapopo (24. April 2005)

Also, wie soll das gehen, wenn ich jetzt zum beispiel ein "P" in PS gezeichnet habe. Dann mache ich doch punkte rund um das "P" aber die sind ja ungenau. Das man die halt exakter machen kann.

Aber so in der art stimmts, richtig?

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. April 2005)

Na so wie ich geschrieben habe wenn du einen Punkt mit der Maussetzt läßt du die Maustaste nicht sofort wieder los sonder bewegst sie erst mal in eine Richtung dann siehst du schon was passiert  .
Ansonsten kannst du den Pfad auch mittels der Tasten alt und strg bearbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## kakapopo (24. April 2005)

danke, 

habe ich so gemacht.

Also, da geht der strich in beide richtungen. Wenn ich dann nochmal drauf klcike, öffnet sich ein kringel  oder so. Ich versteh das irgendwie nicht.

wenn du zeit hast, kannste mir das vielleicht in ICQ erklären, dann  befolge ich die einzelnen schritte.

ICQ: 331-660-411

mfg


----------



## kakapopo (25. April 2005)

trotzdem ist das bei mir immer schief und so.   

Geht das denn nicht anders?

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2005)

Sorry hab im Moment a weng Stress und nicht die Zeit. Vergesse es aber nicht.
So wie ich dir das erklärt habe kannst du wunderschöne Rundungen erziehlen. Probier halt noch ein wenig aus mit den genannten Tasten und auch der weiße Pfeil im Werkzeugmenü kann dir ein bischen helfen.

Gruß


----------



## kakapopo (29. April 2005)

ich bekomms einfach nicht hin, die kurven werden einfach nicht gerade.

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. April 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja folgende Animation weiter...


----------



## kakapopo (29. April 2005)

danke dir, hat mir sehr geholfen  


kann man auch in illustrator farbübergänge machen, wie in PS?

von blau auf weiss z.B.

wenn ich jetzt einen geschlossenen pfad gemacht habe, kann ich den auch mit farbe füllen?

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2005)

Ja kann man. Und zwar mit diesen Werkzeugen.

Gruß


----------



## kakapopo (30. April 2005)

also das mit den farbübergängen. Das schneidet einen pfad in mehrere teile. muss ich die dann einzeln füllen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2005)

Gitter-Werkzeug: Du weist jedem Scheitelpunkt eine Farbe zu und Illustrator berechnet dir dann den Farbübergang zur nächsten Frabe/Scheitelpunkt. Mit diesem werkzeug kannst du wirklich realistische Effekte erzeugen (Bei Illustrator sind auch ein paar Beispielgrafiken dabei) erzielen nur bedeutet das für dich Üben Üben Üben weil das Werkzeug manchmal etwas komisch, aber berechtigt reagiert.
Verlaufs-Werkzeug: Den Farbverlauf stellst du unter dem Reiter Verlauf ein, funktioniert meines Wissens nach nur mit Füllungen.

Ansonsten wie Immer   .

Gruß


----------

